# Fishy Commissions!



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

SO....

i've lost many of my bettas lately to old age and illnesses(one of them had a tumor in his side, another was a rosetail), and i'm getting that itch again...
but, i don't desire any more pet store bettas. not knowing how old they are, or what illnesses they have or carry(such AS tumors) hurts when you lose them in less then a year.

so, i'm taking art commissions. not JUST to buy a new betta, but to help care for the ones i have now. for example, my dog ate my pellets, and i'm left with flakes, but one of my gals bloats up bad because of the flakes.

another example is replacing the filter on my five gallon(it's been fishless for months because i don't wanna hafta do such large water changes on such a large tank x-x), or getting new decor(all my silk plants are starting to fall apart. xD they're years old, though.)

SO! i offer you ART! such as THIS:









i also draw people and Ponies. i only have an example of people, sadly:









just asking $3 for each. PM me if you're interested? all i'll need is a good picture of the fish, or references of the person/pony.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Aww. That's too bad! 

I wish you luck in earning money to provide food and homes for your fish!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i know this is kind of a necro post, but i wanted to say, i'm still taking commissions! i'll post very updated examples of my work.

i can also make little things i can physically mail to you. pictures of your bettas or other critters, things like that. if i can get the materials, i could even do custom cards(in the design of Yugioh or Pokemon, or even aceo cards).


----------

